# Imput and Ideas needed! Checking rescues last min.



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is the dilemma of a very kind woman that pulls from a HORRIBLE,HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE high kill shelter that doesn't get much help for their animals. It's one of those worst of the worst shelters...and the stories are horrific. Without this woman...things would be bleaker than they are. 

"Every week when the PF listings for xxxx shelter appear, I get very little activity until Monday and sometimes Tues. nights. Wed. is euth. day so their requests for rescues or adoptions are eleventh hour and very hurried. I have almost no time to check references, let alone find vetting and boarding. My concern is not getting adequate reference and input on these out of state rescues requesting dogs. Some have gone very well and some have gone badly. I need advice on how to check out these rescues when there is almost no time to do so. Sometimes the references they give for you to check are not good either. Any advice on how to protect the animals and myself??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

keep in mind these are rescues of every type from all over the country (as cross posting goes far and wide and it's for dogs of every type, cats, etc) 
I would think keeping a list of those already approved would help (which she probably already does) but even then this problem will arise continously..again, given the number of rescues in this country. Also..there are private adopters. 

I also think maybe getting others to help her check ref's...still given the time frame she deals with......

wow...what a terrible position to be in.......


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This is a very real problem that a lot of shelters face. If you want to have her email me, I'd be happy to send her the screening form we use. She'll still need the info in time to process it and do reference checks though. I think the sad reality is that if she's going to do this right, she may have to let some dogs go down if people don't get their info in in time. But as she starts to build a list of approved groups it should happen less and less and she can put a time frame on her messages for crossposting, as in "receiving rescue forms _must_ be received by xx time and date for animals on the urgent list to be pulled..." 

I have seen first hand where some of these unscreened rescued animals can end up and IMO screening is something that just absolutely MUST happen. There are too many bad groups out there. Even with good screening a few of them can slip through but at least it helps reduce the risk.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Another thing she can do (if she hasn't already) is join a couple of the DNR yahoo listservs that exist. She can post the groups' names and if they're really egregious then hopefully someone will recognize them and tell her. This isn't a substitute for proper screening but it's another tool. She can also check the petabuse.com database for any mention of them.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Hannah! I will tell her to email you! Yes...I think she needs a solid protocol to cut down on the rush at the last min.


----------

